# How is Chapman MFA doing film classes during COVID?



## Chris W (Aug 29, 2020)

How's Chapman handling film classes during COVID?


----------



## yisiling (Aug 29, 2020)

We are doing online classes. Dodge has organized a master class speaker series for us, starting next week with Ruth E. Carter. And since we are paying a flat fee instead of per unit, the school has encouraged us to take classes in other disciplines.


----------

